# List the "Rare" fish that you own here!!!



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm new to the fish hobby and would like to know the rare fish out there. If you could, please post the pictures of the rare fish that you own or you know someone who owns it.

That would be everything except flowerhorn, black ghost knife, mbu, fahaka, typical cichlids, pleco, live bearers, snails. Unless, there's a flowerhorn with 3 eyes.









Rare = the fish that you do not find at the LFS such as petco/petsmart.









Thanks


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

14"black diamond rhom(rare due to sise especialy in canada)
19"Green arowana (microchipped, show grade with the blue in the scales)
18"Jardini arowana
6"orange spotted stingray
6"Gold diamond rhom
12"RTCxTSN








srry only pic i have of thoes fish above non that are good enouf to show
View attachment 122806


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

What is microchipped? Dont tell me that's the same thing that they do for dogs so you can find it through gps!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

not gps just so that the govenment nows or who ever thats its a legal fish and what fish farm it came from









all asian arowanas are microchipped


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

wow, very cool! nice looking fish


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

do you have any other pics of your aro besides the mugshot?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nope but i can take some hes too active to really get any clear shot yo can see his body in this pic
back top corner of the pic


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

g-damn bob thats one hell of a collection!

None of my main fish can be bought at petco. alot from my planted tank can.
"Rares"
well.. None I woudl call rare if you know where to look. 
but 
Ornate Bichir
Dwarf Green Pike

Had an 3 African tiger fish. those are pretty rare. never will you see one at petco. they are $200 fish.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

F0 rio tapajos peacock bass
F0 satanoperca daemon
F0 flag tail prochilodus
F0 geophagus dicrozoster
F0 L260
F0 L018

Tank bred geophagus altifrons
Tank bred acarichthys heckelii

Black arowana and scobina rays coming soon
Non of then exactly super rare but not the kind of fish you would see in your regular pet store


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i got more lol awsome fish guys i want a atf but i cant find one


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nothing too rare but definatly not somthing youd find at a Petco!

Cichla Monoculus
Cichla Oriniosis
D. Microlepis X 2
Ornate Bichir
Fei FEng
S. Brandtii 
S. Maculatus (my beast!)
An undescribed FW ray species

Well I guess that is about it! Damn I need some more fish!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Nothing too rare but definatly not somthing youd find at a Petco!
> 
> Cichla Monoculus
> Cichla Oriniosis
> ...


Nice collection


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

none of mine are very rare. i dont see hujetas or apollo sharks very often though.
i had a friend in virginia that kept an alligator gar in a swimming pool, but it killed his cat and gave me ten stitches so the little bastard was thrown into the fricken atlantic


----------



## ethnics (Sep 10, 2006)

maybe not rare in your area, but they are in my area. piranhas are rare i my area, mississippi spotted gar, shortnose gar. having an aro over 2ft is kinda rare in my area.


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the picture! We would love to see your sting ray in here too.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

would LOVE to see pics of some of your stuff, i dont have anyting rare, i just got my Jack Dempsey... which is all over petco and petsmart :\


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't have anything rare. Perhaps, I can cut the tail off of my puffer fish and see if it lives on. If it will, then that would be rare









Hopefully, someone can show a few pictures of the rare fish that we all drool for... not fish filet


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hieuey said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture! We would love to see your sting ray in here too.


ill get some nice shots of her tmmrw


----------



## Loubard (Oct 3, 2005)

1 F0 Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri 10" 
2 F0 Polypterus bichir lapradei 7" and 8" 
2 F0 Lepisosteus Platyrhincus (florida gars) 10" 
1 F0 Datnioides pulcher 9"

Fish coming soon: (Polypterus within one month, for the arowana I am still looking)

2 F0 Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri (approx. 8") 
2 F0 Polypterus bichir lapradei (approx. 7") 
1 F0 Osteoglossum ferreirai (don't have details yet)

Here's a pic of my current tank with the fish menthioned above:

View attachment 123413


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

well here is my addition to the thread. not so rare but i love these guys..

first off is my green arowana: i got him around 9 inches now he is 16 inches.



















here is my 34 inch silver arowana that was saved from a bad owner.










here is my newest arowana. i had him for around 3 months now. got him around 7 inches and now he pushing 10 inches. he got hella beat up by my green so i moved him to the 40 gallon for now till his new 150 comes.





































here are my stingrays. male and female motoro. pushing 4-5 inches.



















. i also have other fishies., 1 rio tapajos pbass, 1 atabapo river temensis, 1 farm bred mono, 2 thinbar dats, 2 widebar dats, 2 barramundis, 1 10 inch p. orbignyi, 1 other 7 inch silver aro.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> well here is my addition to the thread. not so rare but i love these guys..
> 
> first off is my green arowana: i got him around 9 inches now he is 16 inches.
> 
> ...


Never would I doubt you Jun-But I would love to see some pics of the 34 incher(full length of course)!!!!Once again I dont doubt you!!!!









And of course he is not rare-but his size is to me!!!!so with that being said it would have to be my 27 inch tire track eel!!!!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

no problem ak. ill try to get those pics up asap. this is by far the most biggest silver i have owned. he is in rough shape right now. he was in with some large pacus and cichlids. thanks for the comments


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> no problem ak. ill try to get those pics up asap. this is by far the most biggest silver i have owned. he is in rough shape right now. he was in with some large pacus and cichlids. thanks for the comments


Yeah he has to be a beast-i cant even imagine one that big-i thought mine was big-LOL yeah right your probably dwarfs mine!!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

34"silver


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

also. ak have you measured your silver arowana? i used to think my old ones were always 22 inches but when one jumped out and died i measured it and it was a soild 28 inches. this one is a couple inches bigger than my old ones. you should try getting some hypno and measuring him. he may be bigger than you think.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> also. ak have you measured your silver arowana? i used to think my old ones were always 22 inches but when one jumped out and died i measured it and it was a soild 28 inches. this one is a couple inches bigger than my old ones. you should try getting some hypno and measuring him. he may be bigger than you think.


Mine is all eyeball sir except for my eel I got pretty close to an official measurement on him-but not an exact one yet!!!!!!I believe him to be right around the 24 to 25 inch mark-but like stated that is just a guestimate-I might try it soon though!!!!!! It would be nice if he turned out over the 30 inch mark but I doubt it!!!!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

damn you guys got some MASSIVE fish! My JD is like 2.5-3"


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> damn you guys got some MASSIVE fish! My JD is like 2.5-3"


step yo game up son!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> damn you guys got some MASSIVE fish! My JD is like 2.5-3"


step yo game up son!!















[/quote]

LMAO


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> damn you guys got some MASSIVE fish! My JD is like 2.5-3"


step yo game up son!!















[/quote]

LMAO








[/quote]


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Green Umbriferum-top
Blue Umbriferum-bottom



Serrapygo said:


> Green Umbriferum-top
> Blue Umbriferum-bottom


Strike that! Blue top, green bottom.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awsome fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice serra-i can honestly say i believe that is the first pics i have ever seen of one-Thanks for that experience sir!!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice thread, i really love all the asian aro here. I geuss my red line SH would be considered rare because of the ban in the us.
View attachment 123808


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This one is considered very rare: the true _Pseudacanthicus leopardus_ Leopard Cactus Pleco (ie. not the much more common L114 Demini Leopard Cactus Pleco):





































Just got it yesterday


----------

